
Searching for Visually Similar Artworks - argilium
http://ai.sensilab.monash.edu/2018/09/17/similarity-search-engine/
======
Jack000
if the dataset fits in memory (less than 1-10 million entries) it might be
faster to do a full matrix multiply in numpy instead of the approximate nn
search, as it avoids disk read. I haven't tried benchmarking this though.

also, I might have skipped over it but most implementations do pca on the high
dimensional feature vector as the data tends to be sparse, is there any reason
it's not done here?

------
steveeq1
I get the feeling intellectual property lawyers are going to have a field day
with this one. . .

